
Angry Birds Day, Dec 11 – Something Big Planned For London - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/25/angry-birds-day-dec-11-%e2%80%93-something-big-planned-for-london/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
drKarl
Angry Birds is a fun, addictive game, but after many screens it tends to be
repetitive. I've finished the full game for the Android platform, but I think
that I'm done with that game. I'm not interested in a possible Angry Birds
2... A movie? I don't think that the game has a plot deep enough...

